# Results from Skårup Christmas (ER!)



## Carrot (Dec 5, 2010)

I just thought these results from Skårup Christmas might be interesting:

Pyraminx:
3.05 NR single - Odder (weee, Sharing the NR with Henrik now ^^)
3.74 ER avg - Odder (3.33, 4.18, (5.11), (3.30), 3.71)

Megaminx:
1:09.46 single - Karina Grandjean Beck (2nd place on the women rank list now)
1:11.92 NR average - Odder

4x4x4:
40.94 NR single - Gunnar Krig

Magic:
1.29 avg - Kirstine Buus Aagaard (shared 2nd place on the women rank list now)

OH:
17.82 avg NR - Gunnar Krig (18.59, 17.19, (20.65), 17.71, (17.18))


----------



## Brunito (Dec 5, 2010)

congrat for everyone special for ODDER   the best


----------



## Shack (Dec 5, 2010)

Odder said:


> I just thought these results from Skårup Christmas might be interesting:
> 
> Pyraminx:
> 3.05 NR single - Odder (weee, Sharing the NR with Henrik now ^^)
> ...



fixed


----------



## joking (Dec 5, 2010)

congrats everyone and nice that gunnar is setting 2 new NR


----------



## Carrot (Dec 5, 2010)

Shack said:


> fixed


 
I thought of adding you... but as Odder as I am, I chose not to, because you wrote "vegetarian" on the 'banned word'-list xD


----------



## Henrik (Dec 6, 2010)

Odder said:


> I just thought these results from Skårup Christmas might be interesting:
> 
> Pyraminx:
> 3.05 NR single - Odder (weee, Sharing the NR with Henrik now ^^)
> ...



Fixed again


----------



## Carrot (Dec 6, 2010)

Henrik said:


> Fixed again


 
I forgot those xD


----------



## hr.mohr (Dec 6, 2010)

You all forgot the most important result. I won Clock because I'm super awesome! (not really)


----------



## Carrot (Dec 6, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> You all forgot the most important result. I won Clock because I'm super awesome! (not really)


 
that's true, the only one who DID NOT make a DNF average =D


----------



## Henrik (Dec 6, 2010)

Results are up:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...All+Results&competitionId=SkarupChristmas2010


----------

